# Lake Loramie Reports!!



## TLuckMu3 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hello,
I'm an avid Lake Loramie angler but find it hard to find anyone on here talking about the lake maybe because of size or lack of fisherman. I wanted to inform all crappie anglers that when the temp outside is right and the water temp is in low 60s this place is hot. I have been going on most days that are nice up in the Minster Branch and usually bring in on average 10 to 15 keepers in the 10 to 11.5 inch range. 
If anyone has anything to say about this lake and what they have managed to come up with, I would love to hear!
Good luck on the crappie bite to all and I hope to hear some responses!!


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

lily pads up yet?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Tluck, thanks for the update, can you tell or PM me a name of the best overall bait shop up there on the lake? Im trying to track down info on a rumored catfish tourney on the lake, any help would be most appreciated! Good luck on the crappies.. always been a sleeper lake and if memory serves me right, it usually runs on a 3-4 year cycle with nice fish then small ones for the next 3-4 years then another good batch, is that about right from what your experencing? 

Salmonid


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

Mark, check out Spillway Bait and Tackle. They're located across from the lily pads in the park.

I frequently fish Loramie for crappie. Once you find them, you'll hammer them. Saugeye fishing there isn't bad either. Husky Jerks or Jigs usually work best for me.


----------



## AndOne (Apr 18, 2011)

Did good there the other day fishing for Crappie. Caught some nice ones with some average ones. I will try to upload a pix.


----------



## Kize (Mar 16, 2012)

I posted about 3 weeks ago with a report on this lake. Even had a pic. Never had any repies. I have heard the crappies slowed dowin with this cold weather we have had here in the past couple weeks. I will be there this weekend. Come on crappies. I will report on how I did this weekend.


----------



## TLuckMu3 (Mar 25, 2009)

@ Iam20, The lily pads are up and less thick farther up Minster Branch. 
Your welcome Salmonid, Your great updates are much appreciated too! As far as bait shops go I will agree by saying Spillwater bait and tackle is the place to go. I usually hit the lake with my family on shore but the best thing to do is get into the pads with a bass or crappie boat. Went on Sunday evening and water temp was 60. We hammered the crappie from about 530 to 7 in the pads. 10 to 12 inches and I missed one that could of went on the wall. No worries I will be back at it!! LoL. 
To the other thread, can't remember the name but yes Loramie is a definite sleeper lake. Ever since they changed the limit to 9 inches I beleive you will continue to see good size crappie in the years to come with very little numbers in the 7 to 9 inch range. I'm going to be there all weekend or at least I hope so. I will keep all of you guys posted!


----------



## TLuckMu3 (Mar 25, 2009)

Kize, Let's do our best to get this beautiful lake on the forums more man. Its a great family lake with a great opportunity to catch some nice crappie, eyes, catfish and bluegill! Will update on water temp and hopefully fish this weekend. looking for pics now and will post soon


----------



## young-gun-fisher (Jan 19, 2011)

I wasn't able to fish it this weekend, but drove by on the way back from easter dinner at the wooden shoe in Minster and I could see my spot in the pads calling my name!!! Last year I really got into some nice ones that were all over 8" and up to 12"+

I can't wait to be done with school so I can get back up there.

Anybody hear of any bass fishing reports? I know this time of year most people are going for the slabs but just checking.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

My brother Jason guides on it for crappie and does well.


----------



## Kize (Mar 16, 2012)

I agree TLuckMu3....This lake is a sleeper. The spillway bait and tackle shop is the shop I always go to. Alot of opportunities with this lake that nobody knows about. I am 80% sure I will be up Friday or Saturday morning. I will let everyone know how the fishing was. I am sure I will bring home some slabs.


----------

